# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Is This Normal? Has It Happend To You? Couldn't Breathe?

## xXxArtistxXx

*Okay, here's how it happend,

I had a dream where I was pouring tea in this glass for this girl (I know her) so for some reason, the glass fell over by itself right? But no tea came out. So right when the glass tipped in the dream, I started to not breathe. So when I woke up, I couldn't breathe for 2 secconds! My heart was beating extreamly fast and it felt VERY uncomfortable. So is this even close to normal?!?* :Eek:

----------


## Arra

I'm no expert at all but I've personally never heard of this except in cases of sleep apnea.  If you literally couldn't breathe, and it's happened more than once, maybe you should see a doctor.  Of course you'd just woken up from sleep and were in a suggestible state, so if it only happened one time, maybe you only thought you couldn't breathe (your mind just tricked you into thinking that like a hallucination).

----------


## fiftybirds

could be sleep apnea, sleep paralysis, anxiety, or even nasal congestion. i get dreams like this fairly often, especially when i have a cold. when you're unconscious you don't notice that breathing is uncomfortable, but in a dream you're often able to feel shortness of breath & the sensation appears in your dream. if this happens a lot when you're otherwise healthy i would ask your doctor about sleep apnea. otherwise it's just a rather discomforting oddity.

i've had dreams where i couldn't breathe, couldn't talk, and was having a heart attack. terrible! anxiety isn't fun.

----------

